# DA and megs 105/205



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

I've got a few questions about using the DA and megs 205/105.

If I use megs 105 do I have to use 205 after?

Is it best to do the whole car with 105 then go around again and use 205 to finsh? Or use 105 on the panel then use 205 on the same panel before moving to the next panel?

Say if I do one pass with the DA on a certain section do I use something like carpro eraser after each and every pass or would you say do as many pass's until I used all the polish up then wipe panel with eraser and inspect? I mean one pass as in one whizz over with the DA.

Sorry for the daftness


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

it is entirely based on the marks you are trying to remove, but once you find a flow you will work 105 until your defects are gone, if the product runs out before that you just add a bit more and keep going, once done move sections. fiendish a panel THEN do a wipe down. if happy, move on. and you will definitely want to move to 205 after


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

stangalang said:


> it is entirely based on the marks you are trying to remove, but once you find a flow you will work 105 until your defects are gone, if the product runs out before that you just add a bit more and keep going, once done move sections. fiendish a panel THEN do a wipe down. if happy, move on. and you will definitely want to move to 205 after


So just use a MF cloth to remove the compound to inspect then if I want more correction keep going then once I'm happy use eraser and move on yes? I thought you had to remove the compound with eraser each time you wanted to check ha.

So after the car has all been corrected and each panel wiped down with eraser is this now good to go with my sealant?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Chris92VAG said:


> So just use a MF cloth to remove the compound to inspect then if I want more correction keep going then once I'm happy use eraser and move on yes? I thought you had to remove the compound with eraser each time you wanted to check ha.
> 
> So after the car has all been corrected and each panel wiped down with eraser is this now good to go with my sealant?


Dont even remove with a cloth until; you are happy, just add more product if its needed, once happy with your section buff off with your cloth, finish a panel, then wipedown. Its good practice to then wipedown the whole car again to be sure


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Dont even remove with a cloth until; you are happy, just add more product if its needed, once happy with your section buff off with your cloth, finish a panel, then wipedown. Its good practice to then wipedown the whole car again to be sure


So how do I check the correction if I shouldn't wipe the compound off to check?

So correct all the sections on one panel then give the whole panel a wipe down then once the whole car is done maybes wipe it down again.

Thanks for the help so far :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Chris92VAG said:


> So how do I check the correction if I shouldn't wipe the compound off to check?
> 
> So correct all the sections on one panel then give the whole panel a wipe down then once the whole car is done maybes wipe it down again.
> 
> Thanks for the help so far :thumb:


Because the polish is clear whe you use it so you can see through it at what's happening below. Unless you use way to much then it's milky and very dusty due to waste


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

I would do one or two panels at a time. That way if you get sick or your arm starts aching you can go back to it the next day.

Its a big job to do a full car in a day if you have a lot of correction to do.
Just take your time and you will get the best results. :buffer:


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

When you say finsh one panel before moving onto the next do you mean after using 105 and come back when the whole car is done with 105 or do you mean move to next panel after using 105 and 205?

I'm finding it hardto get my head around


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

if you are going to finish the car in one sitting, then compound it all and then finish it all, if not, then compound and finish a panel at a time adding protection as you go


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

stangalang said:


> if you are going to finish the car in one sitting, then compound it all and then finish it all, if not, then compound and finish a panel at a time adding protection as you go


So megs 105 and 205 on a panel then seal, move on to next panel.

What about if I spend 2 or 3 days on the correction would I use megs 105 205 then seal the whole car on say the 2or 3 day when I finsh? The polish will be ok not protected for a day or 2 won't it or not?

That's my last question as you will be sick of me now :thumb: thanks you've been great help.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I use #105 on all the areas that need it, hopefully not too much. Then do the whole car with #205, then wipe down clean up etc, then wax the whole car.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Berylburton said:


> I use #105 on all the areas that need it, hopefully not too much. Then do the whole car with #205, then wipe down clean up etc, then wax the whole car.


Over how many days?


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've done my car today with 105 & 205 with CG hex pads orange and white 5.5 and 4 inch. It took me a day to prep the car, wash, detar, fallout, wash and clay including the wheels. Today I started at 10am and finished at 19-30, gave the car a wash, then machine polished it, and sealed it with sonax pns. Cleaned and sealed the wheels, cleaned all the glass, dressed all the plastics and tyres.

Two things I learnt, firstly keeping the pads clean cuts down on the dusting (105)

Secondly, I found the cutting pad worked better (for me) on setting 3.5 with a DAS pro 6 and setting 5 with the polishing pad

I must admit the car looks amazing :buffer:

Hope that helps

Dave


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Chris92VAG said:


> Over how many days?


I would try to finish the wash, decontaminate stages one day then start the polishing the next. 
However I look after 3 cars and I only do a #205 polish once a year these days so I haven't done a car from scratch for a while, but that was always the way I did it. Overnight in the garage of course.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh forgot to mention it was my first time and the cars first time, which is 2 years old. The only part of the car that will need 105 again is the bonnet, which I only managed to get 90% of the swirls out! due to bad technique and I've still got a few stone chips to sort out.

Dave


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you think if I correct my paint over 3 days, by the end of day 3 when I finish would it be ok to just wash the car and seal it? Without sealing it as I go over the 3 days, just do the whole car in one go when all is finished?


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

It shouldn't take you 3 days to correct your paint, unless it's a stretch limo 
and no need to wash it before sealing it, just give it a wipe down with IPA or panel wipe etc

Dave


----------



## UtzChips (May 8, 2014)

Chris92VAG said:


> Do you think if I correct my paint over 3 days, by the end of day 3 when I finish would it be ok to just wash the car and seal it? Without sealing it as I go over the 3 days, just do the whole car in one go when all is finished?


That doesn't work for me. I am also trying to do my daily driver a section at a time. I did the driver's door & rear door on the same side with 205 and put some cheap wax on it. 
I put cheap wax on it, because I wanted to put 2 coats of Black Light on it, but it was almost 11PM & I had to work the next morning.
Drove it 2 days and after washing it, it failed the 'plastic baggy' test, requiring me to hit it with clay again which didn't take long to clean up. 
Then I used a blue polishing pad with 205 & then wipe down with ISP & put Black Light on it.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks guys :thumb: I've finally got all my gear together.....I think  so plan is to have a go this weekend. 

I was just thinking about the different speed setting on my DAS6 DA, is this worth using or would you suggest just using the first setting? 

I think I've gotten my head around what/when, pad/polish combo to use when needed and now if I need to mess around with the speed setting :wall: ha

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Start off with 5 on both and see how it goes, with 105 I ended up going down to 3.5. Just remember to clean your pads after every pass and take your time

Dave


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I would def wipe off compound with a mf to check the correction of the paint, I don't see how you can get a good picture of the paints condition when covered in broken down compound..


----------



## Shining (Jan 6, 2014)

I would not suggest putting a sealant till you are done with the car. M105 will dust a little or more, that dust settles onto panels with sealant, not good. Best is to do panels polishing and all car once done, sealant. How many days effort are you planning, all at once back to back?


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Shining said:


> I would not suggest putting a sealant till you are done with the car. M105 will dust a little or more, that dust settles onto panels with sealant, not good. Best is to do panels polishing and all car once done, sealant. How many days effort are you planning, all at once back to back?


Yeah back to back, I was thinking of washing and decon the paint on the Friday night then on Saturday a quick wash then start with the DA and hopefully be all done by Sunday sometime.

Is this right, use 105 until I can't see any or few swirls then refine with 205 then use carpro eraser then seal?

My cars white and I don't think it's the best colour to start all this detailing stuff on ha


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Use 105 until all the swirls are gone, then the 205 to get out the damage done by the 105.
White is a nightmare, you end up with snow blindness 

Dave


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Dave50 said:


> Use 105 until all the swirls are gone, then the 205 to get out the damage done by the 105.
> White is a nightmare, you end up with snow blindness
> 
> Dave


But how will I know how many pasts to do with 205 until it's right? I didn't notice any damage when I used 105 when I was having a play with the DA.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Chris92VAG said:


> But how will I know how many pasts to do with 205 until it's right? I didn't notice any damage when I used 105 when I was having a play with the DA.


 You may not be able to see it but it will be there all the same. You can work 205 longer than 105, so probably until the product is spent. The only really way to know is look at your paint work through a microscope, I don't suppose you have one do you 
If your happy with the results from 105, you could stop there and your paintwork will probably be better than 90% of the cars on the road.

Dave


----------



## Mashburn (May 14, 2010)

Dave50 said:


> Start off with 5 on both and see how it goes, with 105 I ended up going down to 3.5. Just remember to clean your pads after every pass and take your time
> 
> Dave


What method do you use for cleaning the pads during the process?
Same as you do at the end of the job?


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

You either use a terry towel (cotton), you will have to google it, or with some kind of brush ie megs do one, or use a tooth brush or nail brush. Anything that will get the excess polish out of the pad.

Dave


----------



## Mashburn (May 14, 2010)

So not actually washing it with any water/apc?


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

No mate, have a look here http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...phillips/81585-tip-clean-your-pads-often.html

Dave


----------



## Mashburn (May 14, 2010)

Thank you very much, that was a helpful thread. Slowly piecing all the relevant info together before my second attempt with a DA.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Any other help you need, don't hesitate to ask, but remember I'm a relitive newbie myself  but if I can help I will.

Dave


----------



## Mashburn (May 14, 2010)

One last question..... Explain terry cloth to me?? 
Can i not use a microfiber?


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Terry cloth 100% cotton! halfords had them on offer a while ago made by megs I think! didn't get any though 
Micro fibre, I don't know I've never tried

Dave


----------



## Mashburn (May 14, 2010)

A 100% cotton cloth?.....so a tea towel then?!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Or if you have a compressor use air to clean your pad off


----------

